# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  نمایش فیلم در php

## vahid2955

با سلام
من میخواهم از دیتابیس لینک فیلمها با مشحضات خوانده بشه و در صفحه اصلی من پشت سرهم فیلمها نمایش داده بشه یعنی وقتی یک فیلم تموم شد فیلم های بعدی نمایش داده بشه
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

